# PCB cam engineering job



## Rameshyk

I am pleased to introduce my self, Ramesh.yk I am a Cam Engineer Having 8+ years of experience.
At present working in India. I am ready to relocate 
if anybody can help me how to get in it will be very much helpful.

Thanks and regards
Ramesh.YK


----------



## James3214

Ramesh, You will have to do a lot more work yourself if you wish to find a job in Germany. Browse the many threads (the search option will help) especially the ones about the jobs seekers visa and see if you can use the advice given.


----------

